# Race King 2.2 SS - still the xc race tire of choice here??



## jtc1 (Apr 13, 2004)

I love the way mine roll - but they are the hardest tire I have had to keep air in when setup tubless. I have tried Stans, Bontrager Juice, and Caffe Latex - none seem to hold for long. Unfortunately, with all of the dried sealant, any weight savings I had with these tires is gone. 

My Contis are two years old now, curious if buying a new set today will result in slightly better sidewall sealing. 

I have stans rims - so they air up easy - but dont wont to hold a seal for long.


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Maxxis Ikon with EXO protection.


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

DavidR1 said:


> Maxxis Ikon with EXO protection.


+1 Best tire available right now!


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

The Ikon 2.25 still doesn't have the wet grip of the RK Supersonic with Black Chili rubber.

In the dry, the Ikon is a match for the RK, maybe even a bit ahead in leaned over cornering grip as the side knobs are taller. I tried them back to back on the same trails in the same wet and dry environments last Fall and on wet rocks and roots the RK is still a clear winner. 

I'm waiting for a wet weather Ikon with a 50-55 durometer rubber compound with the sticky compound in the middle, not on the edges (life in a temperate rain forest).


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

rockyuphill said:


> The Ikon 2.25 still doesn't have the wet grip of the RK Supersonic with Black Chili rubber.
> 
> In the dry, the Ikon is a match for the RK, maybe even a bit ahead in leaned over cornering grip as the side knobs are taller. I tried them back to back on the same trails in the same wet and dry environments last Fall and on wet rocks and roots the RK is still a clear winner.
> 
> I'm waiting for a wet weather Ikon with a 50-55 durometer rubber compound with the sticky compound in the middle, not on the edges (life in a temperate rain forest.


Yep, and I"m waiting for Conti to finally realize that 29ers are not going away and maybe they should make 29er tires with Black Chili compound


----------



## spsoon (Jul 28, 2008)

I just set up a Race Sport version of the Race King 2.2 and it sealed up pretty easy.


----------



## nathanbal (Jan 30, 2007)

spsoon said:


> I just set up a Race Sport version of the Race King 2.2 and it sealed up pretty easy.


does the race sport version come with the black chilli compound?


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Here's the latest run down from the Conti website

Race King Supersonic.: 3 plies / total 180tpi / Black Chili Compound
Race King Racesport: 3 plies / total 180 tpi / Black Chili Compund
Race King ProTection: 4 plies/ total 240tpi / Black Chili Compound
Race King UST-Tubeless: 3 plies / total 330tpi
Race King 29inch: 3 plies / total 84 tpi / foldable
Race King: 3 plies / total 84 tpi

It looks like the Racesport version is spec'd at 20gms heavier than the Supersonics.


----------



## veritechy (Jan 2, 2008)

rockyuphill said:


> Here's the latest run down from the Conti website
> 
> Race King Supersonic.: 3 plies / total 180tpi / Black Chili Compound
> Race King Racesport: 3 plies / total 180 tpi / Black Chili Compund
> ...


Rocky,
How do you rate the RK supersonic vs. the Schwalbe Rocket Rons and Racing Ralphs?
I'm presently running the RK supersonics and luv 'em. Just keeping options open for next tire.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

I'd like to see Rocky's top 5 do everything tires. He's probably tried everything I'm interested in and always gives good information.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

limba said:


> I'd like to see Rocky's top 5 do everything tires. He's probably tried everything I'm interested in and always gives good information.


I don't even have 5.  The Black Chili rubber is so well suited to life in the rainforest that it's the deciding factor on tire choice.

I run Race King 2.2's as soon as the mud is less deep or common, and I've been using MK 2.4 Supersonics when it's really muddy. I had been using a pair of limited edition Vertical Pro 2.3 in Black Chili in deep mud and crud, but they went to a friend, I wish they'd make more of those.

I've been trying the X-King 2.4 Racesport but so far it's very evident that it isn't a mud tire. It does have better bite than a Race King on soft surfaces where the knobs can dig in, but it isn't as secure feeling on hard surfaces like rocks and wood as the Race King. It is a huge volume.

The tricky thing is that there's never a definite dry season here, so I found the Ikon wasn't a reliable all season tire as it's dry for a few days and then wet.

The Race King in Black Chili works all the time until the mud gets deep, slick and squidgy. The mud in the photo below is the type that completely overwhelms the low knobs on the Race King.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

rockyuphill said:


> Here's the latest run down from the Conti website
> 
> Race King Supersonic.: 3 plies / total 180tpi / Black Chili Compound
> Race King Racesport: 3 plies / total 180 tpi / Black Chili Compund
> ...


The Racesport version is actually 30-40g heavier than the Supersonics. I ordered 6 Race King RS 2.2 recently. They weigh between 497 and 504g. My Supersonics weighed between 458 and 474g.


----------



## veritechy (Jan 2, 2008)

rockyuphill said:


> I don't even have 5.  The Black Chili rubber is so well suited to life in the rainforest that it's the deciding factor on tire choice.
> 
> I run Race King 2.2's as soon as the mud is less deep or common, and I've been using MK 2.4 Supersonics when it's really muddy. I had been using a pair of limited edition Vertical Pro 2.3 in Black Chili in deep mud and crud, but they went to a friend, I wish they'd make more of those.
> 
> ...


Rocky,

Thanks for the detailed feedback. I'm running the RK supersonics because of your previous posts. 
When it gets muddy I'll try out the MKs.


----------



## spsoon (Jul 28, 2008)

Any particular reason for running your tire that direction? Probably doesn't make much difference, just curious


----------



## limba (Jan 9, 2004)

Thanks again Rocky. If it's muddy I stay on the road but there are roots and rocks all over the trails I ride on. I cut one of my RK sidewalls recently so I was interested in what else is out there.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

spsoon said:


> Any particular reason for running your tire that direction? Probably doesn't make much difference, just curious


I'm a contrarian. It got mounted bass ackwards during a flat fix/tire swap and I was too lazy to change it.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

limba said:


> Thanks again Rocky. If it's muddy I stay on the road but there are roots and rocks all over the trails I ride on. I cut one of my RK sidewalls recently so I was interested in what else is out there.


The X-King Protection would be worth a shot if you don't ride in the mud, the X-King 2.4 is big and cushy, but not super light in the Protection version. The X-King 2.2 is about the same size carcass as the MK 2.2, so not fat.


----------



## schmiken (Jun 22, 2007)

I found that the Race Kings were a pain to go tubeless when I first got them, so hung them up in the garage for 6 months (ala tubulars). When I cam to inflate them after that they went up fine.


----------



## jtc1 (Apr 13, 2004)

*Are the RK RaceSports available in the USA?*

Seems everywhere I look they are not in stock (Biketiresdirect, etc..)??

It feels worth it to go with the Racesport over the SS - if they seal better I will save more than 25g each in the extra selant I have added to the SS.


----------



## spsoon (Jul 28, 2008)

Got mine from Wiggle


----------



## Marty W. (Jan 12, 2004)

*RK protection.*

Has anyone seen the 2011 RK protection version available? The U.S. distributor, QBP keeps moving the in stock date back. The SS RK doesn't hold up well in the rocks I typically ride in.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Raceking 2.2 > Racing Ralph > Rocket Ron.

I have all 3.

Rocket ron wins if it gets wet outside. Where I ride is a lot of clay. So the Racing ralph and raceking gets clogged with mud and you are skating.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

The top 4 women at the last world cup were either on 2.2 race kings or 2.2 Ikons. Seems the skinny race tire is not so popular any more.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

There were quite a few Race King treads in the artsy close up shots by Czech TV/Freecaster at the start line in the men's race too.


----------



## jtc1 (Apr 13, 2004)

*RaceSport version*

Seems still no word on the RK RaceSport version for sale in the USA? Any news on this? I want something that will hold a seal better than the SS's - but still be fast and supple.


----------



## jathanas (Dec 9, 2009)

rockyuphill said:


> The Ikon 2.25 still doesn't have the wet grip of the RK Supersonic with Black Chili rubber.
> ...


+1

The Ikon is not as as good in the wet as the Race Kink, Racing Ralph, or the Fast Trak. Very good in the dry, and loose over hardpack.


----------

